# Hospital may have made mistake



## nic1brady (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Had my EC 03/06 ET 05/06.  Got 14 eggs 9 mature but only 1 fertilised which the hospital were quite shocked at as they said my egg were excellent size.  This was my first cycle and was on Gonal F 225 and nose spray.  We have male fertility problems.

My test date was on the 18/06 but tested couple days before and got BFN and same on OTD.

Just had my appointment for a follow up at the hospital yesterday and the doctor advised us that one of the reasons the eggs may have not taken was the dishes weren't taken out on time and were not at the correct temperature to fertilised my eggs.  The one we had wasn't very good but we hoped it would work.  The hospital have told us that this cycle won't count as a try and we still have 2 remaining but this upset me a little. 

I am just very apprehensive about the next cycle in case this happens again.  Has anyone else had this happen to them?

Ill be booking my next treatment in 2 weeks and hoping and I chill myself out before then   xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest moving clinics, your pct funding CAN be transferred to one of a panel of clinics your pct accepts.
I know
It may mean a slightly longer wait but if that's their standard of care I wouldn't want to use my precious funded chances there xxxxx


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've had a similar thing happen to me on my second cycle.  I moved clinics and it took ages but our new clinic is excellent, they are so much more thorough and professional.  Still no BFP but I'm glad we moved our funding over whilst there was still some left to use.


----------

